# Looking for subs on Long Island and Queens



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

In need of a couple trucks for some extra work I picked up. Give me a call if your interested at 516-578-6812. Thanks, Ryan


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

where on the island? nassau i'm assuming?


----------



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

alldayrj;1321377 said:


> where on the island? nassau i'm assuming?


Yes, western nassau and queens


----------

